# Clever Mini feature



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Just a random tidbit:

We had a Mini rental in Germany last month when we went to Berlin and Hamburg. For the one-way trip from Hamburg back to the capital, we rented the car and drove out into the countryside and some cool Baltic-sea towns.

Anyway, I was impressed with the Mini sat nav system. It was really detailed and never got led us in the wrong direction. Being familiar with iDrive, this system was a cinch to use. I was really impressed by how the CD player (in-dash!) was able to determine Artist and Song name despite the fact my CD was an audio CD :thumbup:. I mean, my 325i can't even do that with an mp3 CD............

Oh, and the EfficientDynamics was brilliant as well. Trip average of 6,4l/100km (36,6 US mpg). The whole trip only consumed 2/3rds of a tank. Write-up here.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Neat trick I didn't know about until now. There is a 4GB CDDB database on the Navigation hard drive. 


Do you think the car is more user friendly with navigation? I'm not impressed with the audio controls on our non nav Cooper. 609 Navigation adds £1365 or £1470 to the price of a Cooper so we didn't even look at it.

Interesting option choices. Nav and climate control with standard cloth seats and yellow indicator lenses is not something I've seen before.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I think the Mini Cooper in the UK comes with the same radio as the US, which is essentially the same Professional Radio as the E9x 3ers. Hence, the controls are probably a bit awkward and changing modes requires more steps than it ought to.

I didn't have a lot of time to play with the radio, although I did use it. It always takes me a few minutes to get the radio adjustment just right (I don't own an iDrive vehicle) but one I got the hang of it, it works well. Strictly speaking for the radio though, I think you're better off with the non-sat nav version because you don't have to go through sub-menus to change whether the radio "seeks" or manually adjusts step-by-step.

As for the option config, its a rental car. Companies obviously want to get just enough kit and not too much. I requested (and paid a bit extra) for a vehicle with sat nav again and I never regret it. On the Mini, sat nav requires automatic climate and perhaps even steering wheel controls, but it lacked an armrest. It did have the moonroof though. And foglamps .


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

just to equally impress, i averaged 36.3 (or .5 or .6 or something) this weekend driving up Hwy 1 to Mendocino, WITH a fully loaded and AC on compliment!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

kjboyd said:


> j this weekend driving up Hwy 1 to Mendocino,


Is Cafe Beaujolais still as good as it used to be? We haven't eaten there since Margret Fox sold it.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Is Cafe Beaujolais still as good as it used to be? We haven't eaten there since Margret Fox sold it.


I didn't get to eat there... i was sick the whole time!

It is still there and as nice looking as ever from the outside!


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

I won't own/drive a mini until they include a spoon as one of the options. EMTs can use it to pick me up in case of an accident.

I will stick with my Fleecewood Brougham. LOL


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

I like my Mini's navigation, but it's by far the most unintuitive I've used (compared to my E46 touring and my Honda Odyssey's system).

The real-time traffic updates are slick. It's re-routed me a few times and it felt like I was saving time instead of sitting at a standstill.

It even does ****e I don't understand.

Like, WTF does the little triangle mean?


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

uter said:


> I like my Mini's navigation, but it's by far the most unintuitive I've used (compared to my E46 touring and my Honda Odyssey's system).
> 
> The real-time traffic updates are slick. It's re-routed me a few times and it felt like I was saving time instead of sitting at a standstill.
> 
> ...


I've said this before, I think how intuitive a system is has to do with one's natural logic. I can input an address faster using the Mini and iDrive systems than my mother's Garmin.

The triangle I believe means that your mobile phone is on roaming.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I've said this before, I think how intuitive a system is has to do with one's natural logic. I can input an address faster using the Mini and iDrive systems than my mother's Garmin.
> 
> The triangle I believe means that your mobile phone is on roaming.


I hear you, but I must concede that the touchscreen nav on my Odyssey is way better than the nav on my R56 Mini. I'm really looking forward to the fall when we get an E91 with the new navigation. _That_ looks amazing.

My favorite MINI nav icon is the missed call - it makes a frown out of two dots and a telephone receiver.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

z06bigbird said:


> I won't own/drive a mini until they include a spoon as one of the options. EMTs can use it to pick me up in case of an accident.
> 
> I will stick with my Fleecewood Brougham. LOL


Current MINI has a 5 star crash rating. In a single car crash you'd be better off than in that '74 caddy. Still does well in a 2-car but of course it depends on what hits you. Less of an issue here since cars larger than a 530i are rare.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

uter said:


> I hear you, but I must concede that the touchscreen nav on my Odyssey is way better than the nav on my R56 Mini. I'm really looking forward to the fall when we get an E91 with the new navigation. _That_ looks amazing.
> 
> My favorite MINI nav icon is the missed call - it makes a frown out of two dots and a telephone receiver.


Yeah, some features on the MINI Nav are cool but overall I would not call this intuitive (and I sold these for 2 years!)

I do like the real time traffic info, as well as the improved display for radio, ipod and bluetooth phone. As for the Nav itself... it gets the job done, but not the easiest to use and the display is confusing. I don't like how you can not get it to display the street name and city on the map while you are driving-- my M Roadster had this feature and it was convenient so that you would know what street you were driving on. "just look at the map" you might say? Sure, but the way the street names are listed on the map is even more confusing!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

z06bigbird said:


> I won't own/drive a mini until they include a spoon as one of the options. EMTs can use it to pick me up in case of an accident.
> 
> I will stick with my Fleecewood Brougham. LOL


MINIs are actually very safe. Despite the small size, BMW has done an amazing job at designing a very strong structure and the crumple zones work!

This is my father's 2007 Cooper S after a head-on collision with a full sized truck. He was driving about 35 and the guy that hit him was driving about 40-45. My father walked away with no injuries other than a couple of scrapes, and he ended up getting another one just like it.

Look closely at the pic... lots of damage to the front, but it stopped before the firewall and there was absolutely no intrusion into the passenger compartment and both doors opened and closed normally.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> Look closely at the pic...


http://lh6.ggpht.com/_m3cLXoO1mEw/SjbFj_TwbTI/AAAAAAAAAg4/HvqZ1cP1V_I/000_0035.jpg

No damage to windshield! Looks like it would still steer too.

Glad to hear everyone was ok.


----------



## Htfcreative.com (Jun 28, 2009)

just to equally impress, i averaged 36.3 (or .5 or .6 or something) this weekend driving up Hwy 1 to Mendocino, WITH a fully loaded and AC on compliment!


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_m3cLXoO1mEw/SjbFj_TwbTI/AAAAAAAAAg4/HvqZ1cP1V_I/000_0035.jpg
> 
> No damage to windshield! Looks like it would still steer too.
> 
> Glad to hear everyone was ok.


Please tell me you are not:

1. an insurance adjuster.
2. a mechanic or body shop repair person.

I could just see you and Progressive Insurance telling me: "Sir, you could continue to drive that vehicle as it looks like it steers. Besides, there is no damage to windshield. Just apply a little J B Weld, and take 2 aspirin. Since the airbags did not go off, we do not feel we should pay any $$ for repairs. We believe this was vandalism; btw, we don't pay for vandalism. Also, your next monthly premium to due today."


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

For those of us who might not want to afford the Mini, the Smart Car company is having a special for the next 3 days. Each vehicle purchased during this time frame will include the "spoon option."

If you read the instructions for the "spoon option," it they clearly point out the advantages of driving a Smart Car with the spoon option:

"Rescue people can use the spoon to pick up the remains of the driver."

Not sure if you need an additional spoon for each additional passenger. Certainly, with all of the health care scares and disease prevention legislation out there, our gov probably requires a spoon for each person in the vehicle.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I still don't understand why folks think small cars are unsafe. Yes, maybe the Toyota Prius or Yaris could be a bit iffy, but if I was about to crash into a tree at 80km/h, I'd rather be in a Mini than a Ford Explodition. Or better, the Mini could avoid the tree in the first place with its sharp handling and brakes, neither of which are available as options on most American cars.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

z06bigbird said:


> Please tell me you are not:
> 
> 1. an insurance adjuster.


:rofl:

No, I'm an engineer. I'd say that car is a write off. I was noting that the passenger compartment looked intact and the passengers fared well.


----------

